# What's not hot?



## Guest (21 June 2004)

Hi,

I'm pretty much a nivice at the share market (a couple of managed funds), anyway the old idea of buying things that are out of favour seems a pretty sound idea to me. 

Problem is that at the moment I can't think of anything thats not in vogue... real estate is still hotish, as are aussie shares in most sectors... what about IT stocks? I figure they are probably about as hot as they are going to get unless there is another unsustainable bubble.

what are some other opinions?


----------



## Seneca60BC (13 July 2008)

*Re: Whats not hot?*

property related shares and agribusiness like Great Southern Plantations.


----------



## M34N (13 July 2008)

ABS, CNP, BNB, MQG, CBA, NAB, ANZ, WBC, ASX, BWP, DJS, HVN, WES, WOW

Did I miss anything? : Mostly anything property related, banks, financials and consumer related stocks.

And FWIW, I would be very careful investing these days and as most would agree, there is no sign of a bottom and most likely, these stocks will go lower and hence become cheaper.

But good luck


----------



## tech/a (13 July 2008)

Adelaide
Its freezing!


----------



## michael_selway (13 July 2008)

Guest said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm pretty much a nivice at the share market (a couple of managed funds), anyway the old idea of buying things that are out of favour seems a pretty sound idea to me.
> 
> ...





Hi which IT stocks did you have in mind 

The below have fallen from peak but still good expected growth it appears and high yields etc

*OKN - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 23.7 29.6 34.5 39.2 
DPS 20.2 22.6 25.0 29.5 

SMX - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 26.9 38.6 44.8 48.2 
DPS 21.0 26.0 31.3 34.5 

UXC - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 13.3 14.5 15.3 16.2 
DPS 9.0 10.3 10.8 11.5 

DTL - Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2007 2008 2009 2010 
EPS 46.1 53.7 61.2 66.7 
DPS 36.0 41.0 47.0 52.0 *

thx

MS


----------



## springhill (13 July 2008)

The West Coast Eagles, currently being torn a new ar*ehole by Richmond, going by your logic does this mean you will be putting $$$$ on them for the premiership next year? LOL


----------



## Bushman (21 July 2008)

You guys are replying to an original comment from 2004?


----------



## Real1ty (21 July 2008)

Bushman said:


> You guys are replying to an original comment from 2004?





ROFL....

Too answer this 4 year old question......DEBT.


----------

